# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > Quality Assurance and Accreditation >  كيف تكون مدير ناجح (leadership)

## h.s.a

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته كيف تكون قائد ناجح , كتاب عن القيادة (lead ship)
http://www.egyview.com/egyup/download.php?id=19

----------

